# Flying with Electronic Collar



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

I am going to be flying with my dog soon and was wondering if I can take my electronic collar. Will the TSA allow me to carry it aboard the plane in my checked baggage? Has anyone taken their e-collars with them when flying?


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

*Flying with e-collar*

I have traveled with mine many of times and never had a problem, but I'am sure there can always be a first!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I've been meaning to ask this too. I'm guessing it wouldn't be accepted as a carry on item?

M


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I think I would check it and not carry on. I think there is an 800# you can call to find out what you can and can't carry on. Do a Google search. Because most TSA agents have never seen an e collar I really think it would be better checked to avoid any delays trying to tell them what it is.


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks, I wasn't going to carry it onboard with me. Know that would be too much of a hassle for the TSA. I would put it in my checked baggage.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I would carry it in it's orginal case in your checked baggage, with all the documents it came with just so it would be easier to show the idiots that it is what you say it is. Trust me, you have to keep it real simple for the airport gestapo ! Simple pictures would be best since I'm not sure they can all read.


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Just put it in your checked baggage, I've done it many times never had a problem.


----------

